# BackHoe attachment



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a lookin for one. I need a 607 or 709 Bobcat Bobtach. Gots to do some diggin.

Any of you fellas trying to get rid of one?

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Alright dam it, I'm having to kick my thread here.:laughing:

Any of you ever use those funky looking skid mini backhoe attachments made by Hany-Hoe? They don't look very strong, but I wouldn't know.

Another, I'm looking at a Bradco 9H, but I'm unsure if my 753 cat will power it. The freakin site doesn't have any compatability list.

And another, I found a Bobcat 911 attachment, and once again the site can't help me check the match to my 753.

Any input on these?

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob,
My Gehl skid steer uses a Bradco model # 9md, has been a great attachment digs down 9', plenty of power. My skid steer is approx. 4500#. Hope this info is somewhat useful to ya.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob, 

the 911 is heavy being an 11" digging depth machine, I have seen them on 753's, not sure they should be on them. But if you go off flat surfaces or in soft conditions it will be to much. If you don't need to dig over 4' or reach out from the machine much the 7' and 9' hoes. We had a 709 on a 743 it was a good machine. None seem effective digging over 4' or 5' deep but they will do the job


Nick


----------

